# Flagstaff Taylor House Century (modem buster)



## azcycle (Jan 24, 2006)

Although I did the El Tour de Tucson last year, I wimped out and only did the 66-mile loop. So this was my first "official" Century. I'm using Imageshack so I hope this all link correctly!

The "new" ride. Steel KHS frame with rattle-can paint job.









Worthless Ride Statistics:
Total miles: 98
Average speed; 15.6mph (was 19.2 until I started climbing  )
Top speed: 48.7mph
Ride time: 6 hours, 22 minutes
Actual time: 8 hours even (derailleur mechanical and weather)

Elevation:









Sunrise over Mt. Elden









About 13-miles into the ride, through Cosnino. You can see the San Fransisco Peaks in the background and the back-side of Mt. Elden above the "century 21 sign."









Heading north on 89A









North on 89A, in action! San-Fran peaks in background.









Slow climb to the first aid station on Sunset Crater Road. Still nouth on 89A.









Mile 45 (roughly) through the Wupatki National monument.









Doney Picnic stop around mile 52. Overlooking the painted desert.









Fast descent (and rough road) down into the painted desert.









Looking back at the Doney Picnic stop (rust-colored hill in the background.) And a few minutes after my 30-minute rear derailleur delay.









About 1/3 up the Sunset Crater climb, looking back.









Sunset Crater. 









Still climbing. (Note clouds building)










At this point, I was using all of my energy NOT to fall off my bike, so my picture taking ceased. I regret that too, because there was some gorgeous photo-ops along this stretch. Lava flows, thunderheads building, etc. 

As we worked our way back into Flagstaff, we got hit with a massive thunderstorm, complete with hail. Myself and a dozen other riders took refuge in an abandoned business' porch and waited at least 45 minutes for the storm to move past. Finally, it abated enough that a few of us rode the last 10 miles with a slight rain falling. So no pictures of the very end.

Who'll stop the rain...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Now that is RAIN!*

Smart move to get out of it.

BTW nice post I really like the long open vistas you get out west. OTOH shade is nice too....


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

What a beautiful place for a ride, I love that area! Nice pics.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

awesome post.
so sad i missed it.
gotta put this one on the calendar....


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

We pass thru some pretty similar terrain in the Santa Fe Century. Thanks for the pics; it never even occurred to me to pack a digital cam, because, like you, I'm just trying to keep from falling over, especially the last 20 miles or so.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Very nice. Thanks for the pictures!




joe


----------

